# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  I love wearing hair!!!

## Laserhead

A few years ago when I used to frequent this forum I was miserable. I have a great wife and a son who is now 10 years old and all I could do was think about my hair. I was scammed out of a lot of money, by a laser company that I should have spent for my young family and I was bitter about it. I finally looked into trying to wear a partial hair system and I never looked back. I havent  felt the need to post here for years, but I was on here today and thought I would help someone out who had questions about their application.

To me hair pieces, propecia and hair transplants are are only real options. Im married so I never had to deal with giving the talk about my hair to anyone. My wife loves it and I really look and feel so much better. Yes, there are times that the hair comes in too dark or not as thick as the one before, but if you plan for those issues, they are easy to correct. Once you learn how to work with these things, for me it was like a miracle. Im so surprised that there is not more talk about this solution on this forum. Lets change that.

Now that I am in a much better place, I dont think that coming here and talking about wearing hair will get me depressed like it use to coming here. :Smile:  I think it might be time to give back a little so if anyone has any questions  please feel free to ask. I think Im going to change my avitar too, that represented the as old me before I got my hair back. :Smile:  By the way, I dont work for any company or whatever, I just want to give back a little, since Im so much happier with myself now.

----------


## Jazz1

Nice, I seen these in reality if done right they look so real, where do you buy yours from?

----------


## Laserhead

> Nice, I seen these in reality if done right they look so real, where do you buy yours from?


 I get mine from my local hair stylist. I dont want to ask her were she orders it, but I think its from a factory direct from china. All of these online places most likely use some of the same factories. I use a very thin v-looped base. Its so thin in fact that you have to be really careful when removing it not to tear the base and it sheds hair since there are no knots. Once its on your skin its invisible up to about one inch away. I mean someone has to be literally within kissing distance and even then it can be difficult to see.  These are not for long term use so you have to order a lot. You can buy one for less than $500 and cut it into a couple of smaller pieces. You can also make your own template say if you just want to fill in your hairline or bald spot. As long as you are ok with someone you are dating being able to feel it if they really dig into your hair, if the color is right and the density is right, it can look flawless. For me it was a great solution. If the general public knew that hairpieces can be like this, no one would make fun of them and it would help a lot of guys from needlessly suffering.

----------


## Jazz1

Any pictures? Before I went on the big 3 I went to a uk stylist who fits and sells them, she showed me her client and the piece was amazing. Luckily I done well and still am doing well on the big 3 for now, never know what the future holds so a piece might be a good investment as emergency.

----------


## Laserhead

> Any pictures? Before I went on the big 3 I went to a uk stylist who fits and sells them, she showed me her client and the piece was amazing. Luckily I done well and still am doing well on the big 3 for now, never know what the future holds so a piece might be a good investment as emergency.


 Honestly, it's hard to really show you how good it looks without revealing my face, which is not something I am comfortable with. Closeups of hairlines are very misleading. I met one guy who worked for a big name and very expensive place here in SoCal, who was trying to sell me on going to this place. The hairline looked flawless in the pics. He showed me combed back pics and everything. When I went to meet with him, he was waiting outside of the coffee place we were meeting at and I could see he was wearing a rug from across the street. It was horrendous and this place charges like $3000 for a piece and makes all kinds of claims of working with people in the movies and TV.

Youre just going to have to take my word for it, Im really happy! :Smile:

----------


## Thinning@30

Interesting.  I'm glad you were able to make peace with your hair loss and thank you for coming back to the forum to share.  I don't think wigs are for me, but I've often wondered what it is like to wear one.

Does it ever feel too hot?  I would imagine it would feel like wearing a hat.  Are you concerned that it might aggravate your hair loss?  Do you wear the hair piece all the time --swimming, showering, etc?  Do you ever get tired of it? Have you ever found yourself in embarrassing situations, e.g. a strong gust of wind blows it off in front of other people?  If so, how did you handle it? Do most people in your life know you have a hairpiece?

----------


## Laserhead

> Interesting.  I'm glad you were able to make peace with your hair loss and thank you for coming back to the forum to share.  I don't think wigs are for me, but I've often wondered what it is like to wear one.
> 
> Does it ever feel too hot?  I would imagine it would feel like wearing a hat.  Are you concerned that it might aggravate your hair loss?  Do you wear the hair piece all the time --swimming, showering, etc?  Do you ever get tired of it? Have you ever found yourself in embarrassing situations, e.g. a strong gust of wind blows it off in front of other people?  If so, how did you handle it? Do most people in your life know you have a hairpiece?


 The first day or two you can feel it, but he membrane is so thin after a couple of days you dont even know you are wearing anything. Your  brain just adjusts to it. Now I can remove it and replace it  and I feel like there is nothing on my head ever. Since I only cover about 3 inches front to back, it never makes me feel hot. It will loosen up after a few days, especially if you exercise a lot, but all you have to do is lift the edge and kind of tack it down using some glue and a q-tip. It takes a little practice but it is no big deal once you get the feel for it.

Now that I wear hair, the wind is no longer my enemy. The bond is very strong, you would really have to pull on it to even loosen it a little and your skin might come off if someone pulled your hair after a fresh glue. I feel much less embarrassed now than I did when I was worried about how my hair loss made me look.

The only people who know I wear is my wife, and family. My friends just said that they like my new haircut when I started wearing, since I kind of combed my hair forward before and was able to cover my hairline. Now I just comb it back and kind of let it fall naturally. I use a little gel and it holds really nicely. I wear it all the time, even at the beach and have had no problems. You just have to be on top of it  and understand that you need to maintain it, remove it completely at least every 10 days or so and tack down the front edge every few days. The maintenance required is nothing compared to how much better I feel about the way I look everyday. I takes a little courage to go this way, but once you get past the stigma, you realize that its so nice that this option exists. I feel sorry for the people who refuse to even give it a chance. Just takes a good option off the table.

----------


## grincher

Laserhead, you are not in a club of one. I echo the points you made. I was in a bad place for years until I found hair systems and I have had no regrets ever since. In fact, its a new me. Looking younger and fitter. Its knocked years off me. Im in the UK

----------


## ytterligare

I'm also thinking about getting one, only thing I'm worried about is water contact. Do you use a waterproof glue? If not, do you have to avoid your hair getting wet in the shower or on a very rainy day?

----------


## grincher

no problem with rain or showering. Previously, I used concealer and that was a real water problem. 

I usually have 18 showers between reattachments including washing my system with and without shampoo.

Once its on your head, the bond is solid and trusty. It aint coming off by wind, rain or high tide

----------


## Jrw651

Yes I've been wearing for 3 months.  Have to say my hair loss anxiety is still pretty bad.  I go to a local salon in my city.  Was using lace which made the hairline more detectable in my opinion.  Now I'm using the 0.03 thin skin and have been wearing for 2 days now.  Have to say its remarkably light and much more comfortable than lace.  Like you said the hairline looks undetectable unless you are within a few inches which I would say is true for the most part.  Unfortunately my temples are severely receded, about 2 inches past my sideburns.  It makes my hairline seem really high, and if I bring the front of the hairline forward, the sides look really off.  I out of paranoia turn my head straight because the distance between my temples and front of the hairpiece are way off and can certainly draw attention, particularly in crowded places with bright lights.  Hair pieces are far from ideal in my opinion, but coming from a guy who has spent thousands in the past 20 months since he started losing his hair, I can say this is the best option even though its far from ideal.  The side effects I experienced on Rogaine and Propecia are not worth it ever.  Hair transplants require multiple surgeries, and like many cosmetic surgeries people often regret getting them after its over.  I would say if baldness is really bothering you then, you should try a 0.03 hair piece.  You should shave your head first just to see if the look works.  I am pale and look much better with hair so it was a failed experiment.  Maybe you should try the salon route and have a professional attach and clean it every 2-3 weeks, because it is very delicate.  Also the anxiety of someone finding out you are wearing a piece can be quite frustrating.  

Quite honestly I feel hairloss is an inevitable battle that can't be won.  Sucks to say I've poured so much time/money/effort into finding a solution these past 20 months and I still haven't found a solution.  Was diagnosed with Body Dysmorphic Disorder recently because of my hair loss obsession.  Granted, I am very young at 25 and this has been devastating to me.  The easiest thing would be just to accept it because its just hair.  Although its not vital to who you are, it does unfortunately frame your face and most guys look way better with a full head of hair as opposed to be receded/bald.  The attractive ladies, especially the younger ones just about all want a guy with a full head of hair.  Not saying its impossible without one, but its certainly more difficult, unless she knew you before when you had all of your hair.  Damn....

----------


## fred970

Sorry to hear that Jrw651 but I did warn you. Hair pieces are not a viable solution for hair loss.

You should just look into hair transplants, I don't know where you've read propecia is required to get one. It's just not true. I had a FUE 3 months ago with a Belgian top surgeon as a 24 years old NW5 and I've never touched propecia in my life. Here's my hair transplant topic: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...d-NW5-from-DPA

I'm going to use the last paragraph of your topic to reply to ignorant people who say: "Just try a hair piece, what do you have to lose?!"

----------


## grincher

> Hair pieces are far from ideal in my opinion, but coming from a guy who has spent thousands in the past 20 months since he started losing his hair, I can say this is the best option even though its far from ideal.  The side effects I experienced on Rogaine and Propecia are not worth it ever.  Hair transplants require multiple surgeries, and like many cosmetic surgeries people often regret getting them after its over.  I would say if baldness is really bothering you then, you should try a 0.03 hair piece.  You should shave your head first just to see if the look works.  I am pale and look much better with hair so it was a failed experiment.  Maybe you should try the salon route and have a professional attach and clean it every 2-3 weeks, because it is very delicate.  Also the anxiety of someone finding out you are wearing a piece can be quite frustrating.


 Jrw651 good on you for being brave and trying and adjusting.

I dont think fred970 fully read and fully understood Jrw651 post before repeating his mantra. Worse still encourage people to pay for expensive painful hair transplants with all the risks and no guarantees only months after his own HT is grossly irresponsible and reckless.

----------


## Jrw651

Fred, I appreciate the input buddy.  Unfortunately, I went in for a hair transplant consultation and the Dr. strongly advised against getting one without propecia.  Its simply the only drug that works and I will not take a drug that transsexuals and prostate cancer sufferers use just to have a little more hair on my head, considering the awful potential side effects.  Wearing the piece has not helped my hair underneath these past few months.  It looks like I'm just going to have to be that really young bald guy who wears hats all the time.  

The wig/hairpiece has not helped with my hairloss anxiety.  I am in therapy for it now and it seems like there is no viable solution.  Seems like being fat is better than being bald because at least you can go on a diet, get lipo or get your stomach stapled.  Accepting baldness is still better than the other hair loss alternatives as I have learned the hard way.  I have wasted thousands and more importantly hours and hours of valuable time

 Just going to bulk up and grow facial hair.  I think thats the only solution.  Just have to accept the fact I am a different person now and that I will never look as good as I used to with a full head of hair.  Just sucks it had to happen so young.  If it happened when I were 40, it wouldn't be a big deal considering most guys are already losing hair at that age. 

I guess thats the Bald Truth and damn I spend way too much time on this forum and other hair loss sites.  This is my equivalent now in my mid 20's compared to watching porn and playing video games was during my teen years.

----------


## fred970

Dr. Bisanga told me exactly the same, strongly advised against a FUE without finasteride, yet I did it anyway and I think I will be fine!

Accepting hair loss doesn't mean anything, to me it means giving up, I strongly refused to do that. 

Do whatever you think is best, it's just that in my experience, overcompensating doesn't work. You'll try to convince yourself that you're happy more than anything.

----------


## Laserhead

> Dr. Bisanga told me exactly the same, strongly advised against a FUE without finasteride, yet I did it anyway and I think I will be fine!
> 
> Accepting hair loss doesn't mean anything, to me it means giving up, I strongly refused to do that. 
> 
> Do whatever you think is best, it's just that in my experience, overcompensating doesn't work. You'll try to convince yourself that you're happy more than anything.


 Dr. Bisanga is an honest, ethical doctor and one of the best in the world. He told you the truth and that shows real integrity. I agree with grincher when he says that Freds advice is reckless and irresponsible. There is nothing wrong with getting a hair transplant, they help may people, but so do hairpieces, so to say that they are not a viable option to hair loss is just a very immature and incorrect response.

----------


## Jrw651

FUE without Propecia is a waste of money/flesh/time.   I hope you enjoyed sitting at home with bandages on your scalp for several weeks.  Its probably going to take 9-12 months to grow out, not to mention the shock loss to your existing hair and that it will probably fall out again after a few months anyways.   Do what you feel is best for you Fred, I've definitely disagreed with most of the things you say on this forum.

----------


## Jrw651

Thanks grincher, I agree Hair replacement is a better option, especially if you  wont risk taking the meds.  By the way do you have any pics of your hair system?  You seem quite comfortable with it and I would genuinely appreciate your bode of confidence?  It has really been a struggle for me and its good to hear someone is finding success with it.   In fact if anyone could post pics of their hair systems, particularly if they think its truly undetectable by sight.

The Northwest Lace forum is very active and people seem quite comfortable with systems.  Unfortunately it seems like many spend hours on the maintenance and making tweaks and adjustments on their pieces in their descriptions and posts which seems very time consuming.  Thats why I've opted for the semi permanent attachment which I have removed and cleaned every 2-3 weeks.  I don't know if I could handle the self 'do it yourself' maintenance even if it is more cost effective.

----------


## Jrw651

Hair Loss is a no win fight as I've learned Fred.  I really have tried everything.  Some methods work for some individuals even though its a far from ideal solution.  Just have to weigh the pros/cons and accept the faults of each method whether its Drugs/Transplants/Hair Pieces.  The closest and easiest thing to a solution is just to accept it and move forward.  Premature hair loss really blows and you know what, I probably will try and compensate by bulking up, growing facial hair and getting more tan, but oh well.

I think I'm going to remove the piece for good next week and go to a barber to buzz my hair to a 2 or 3.

That is unless someone can convince me otherwise with a legitimate reason or revelation.

Check out the recent tiger woods article below

http://www.ibtimes.com/tiger-woods-g...-fight-1644790

“I’m comfortable with it … my hairline’s not,” Woods said. “I’ve got a nice skylight, and if I don’t wear a hat, I can feel that heat.”

When asked by Dominguez if he planned to “give up” and shave his head, Woods admitted that it was a possibility. “I think I will, but I’m fighting the cause, I’m fighting it hard,” he said. “It’s a no-win fight, but I’m just hanging in there.”

By the way Woods has had multiple hair transplants as well as that newer blood drawing scalp procedure

----------


## Laserhead

> Hair Loss is a no win fight as I've learned Fred.  I really have tried everything.  Some methods work for some individuals even though its a far from ideal solution.  Just have to weigh the pros/cons and accept the faults of each method whether its Drugs/Transplants/Hair Pieces.  The closest and easiest thing to a solution is just to accept it and move forward.  Premature hair loss really blows and you know what, I probably will try and compensate by bulking up, growing facial hair and getting more tan, but oh well.
> 
> I think I'm going to remove the piece for good next week and go to a barber to buzz my hair to a 2 or 3.
> 
> That is unless someone can convince me otherwise with a legitimate reason or revelation.
> 
> Check out the recent tiger woods article below
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/tiger-woods-g...-fight-1644790
> ...


 I dont think anyone is going to try to convince you not to just move on with your life. That is always the best solution. For me, wearing hair helped me to do that, and Im so happy with my choice to do so. If its hitting the gym and shaving your head thats going to get you to where you need to be, then that is what you should do. I hate it when people come on here and try to force their opinions on others.

----------


## James7

> A few years ago when I used to frequent this forum I was miserable. I have a great wife and a son who is now 10 years old and all I could do was think about my hair. I was scammed out of a lot of money, by a laser company that I should have spent for my young family and I was bitter about it. I finally looked into trying to wear a partial hair system and I never looked back. I havent  felt the need to post here for years, but I was on here today and thought I would help someone out who had questions about their application.
> 
> To me hair pieces, propecia and hair transplants are are only real options. Im married so I never had to deal with giving the talk about my hair to anyone. My wife loves it and I really look and feel so much better. Yes, there are times that the hair comes in too dark or not as thick as the one before, but if you plan for those issues, they are easy to correct. Once you learn how to work with these things, for me it was like a miracle. Im so surprised that there is not more talk about this solution on this forum. Lets change that.
> 
> Now that I am in a much better place, I dont think that coming here and talking about wearing hair will get me depressed like it use to coming here. I think it might be time to give back a little so if anyone has any questions  please feel free to ask. I think Im going to change my avitar too, that represented the as old me before I got my hair back. By the way, I dont work for any company or whatever, I just want to give back a little, since Im so much happier with myself now.


 Hi Laserhead :-)

Thanks for your post, it's great that you want to give something back. Giving something back is probably one of the signs of success/successful people.
I'm glad it worked out for you, and yes this forum doesn't talk enough about hair systems.
It's a real option and for some people, maybe the only option for some.
You know, hairloss is different for everyone, and there isn't a one-size-fits all answer for everyone - we probably all need something a bit different.

So I do have a first question for you:

You mentioned about pieces coming in darker than they should be and that you could fix it. How do you go about fixing that, and getting it back to the right colour?

Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## grincher

In most cases you can dye it. Not ideal as you will need to redo it periodically, but the best solution for that.

----------


## Wizard

Hi Laserhead,

I'm here in SoCal at the end of my rope, having tried EVERYTHING to combat my hair-loss.  I've poked around this forum since its inception, but never joined until today - entirely because of your incredible grace and honesty on this post.

I think I know EXACTLY what "System-Club" you're referring to - and having recently revisited there for the THIRD TIME in 8 years for a consult - THE EXACT SAME SCENE played out in front of me... for the THIRD TIME... with THE SAME PERSON playing the antagonist!!

I desperately need your expertise and connections in finding a stylist and solution after 25 years of dart-throwing, and would like to connect with you (privately) to do so.  I'm a professional in the entertainment industry and discretion is paramount to me, as I know is for you.  I dunno how we go about exchanging info privately, so if you're willing (and I really hope that you are), your help with that is appreciated.

In advance, I'm extremely appreciative of any help you can give to a longtime sufferer of hair-loss from illness, which resulted in bad systems, bad transplants (BOSLEY NO LESS), and a whole-lotta JUST PLAIN BAD.  I wanna turn the tide.

All the very best,

WiZ

----------


## CarrotMan

> Laserhead, you are not in a club of one. I echo the points you made. I was in a bad place for years until I found hair systems and I have had no regrets ever since. In fact, its a new me. Looking younger and fitter. Its knocked years off me. Im in the UK


 Hi I'm in the UK and have been wearing for about a year now. I've been traveling to London once a month to the place I got the system from to have a rebond and cut but I'm looking to order the systems locally or online and start doing it myself. Where do you get your systems from?

And FWIW for me wearing has made a huge difference. I'll write more about my experiences another time.

----------


## Jazz1

> Hi I'm in the UK and have been wearing for about a year now. I've been traveling to London once a month to the place I got the system from to have a rebond and cut but I'm looking to order the systems locally or online and start doing it myself. Where do you get your systems from?
> 
> And FWIW for me wearing has made a huge difference. I'll write more about my experiences another time.


 
More details please and any pictures prices the place in London?

----------


## Laserhead

Hi everyone, sorry I have not been on the site for a while. @james7, I just make sure I always order 2 or 3 units at a time to make sure that if an order does not come in right, I can reorder without having to worry about it.  A good company or factory will take the unit back and send you a new corrected one at no charge, but it can take like a month, so you have to be prepared for that. Im not a fan of dyeing the piece, but you can do that too.

@Wizard, sorry for taking so long to get back to you! I am not comfortable communicating personally, but there are some very good places to get your hair from. I would say Coolpiece.com or hairdirect.com are the best online places, with good return policies. They should be able to  give you the names of good local stylists. Go for the thinnest units possible. They might shed and are very fragile, but when they are on, they can look 100% flawless. Just be prepared to purchase at least 6 per year.

----------


## CarrotMan

> More details please and any pictures prices the place in London?


 


> More details please and any pictures prices the place in London?


 London Hair Clinic. It's quite expensive but acceptable. It's cost me £600 for a new system which includes taking a mold of your head and making it bespoke. They use European hair too. You get a cut in and 6 month warranty on the system too plus the first rebond is included. The warranty means they recolour the hair if it fades and add more hair if any falls out free of charge. The monthy rebonds I have are £45. My first system just about made it through 8 months, my current - 2nd - one isn't doing as well and will not last as long. It's a lot cheaper to buy online.

The bonds generally last the month but the edges do tend to peel up a bit after 2-3 weeks but that doesn't affect the dectectability and can be easily glued back down. If I could be bothered to do all the maintenance my self or travel down to London more often I'd probably rebond every 2 weeks as I think this would be better.

The worse part of taking the plunge into wearing for me was growing out my horseshoe. Since I started going bald aged 20 ish I started buzz cuting my hair because I was losing it so quickly. I spent most of the 3 months or so that it took to grow out my remaining hair wearing a baseball cap.

I told my colleagues/mates that I was trialling a new drug to grow back hair lost due to alopecia and no one was allowed to see my hair during this period.

Wearing is scary at first, I spent a lot of the first month wearing my cap. When you do gain the confidence and go with it you realize that no one can tell. Sure i still have the odd day where Im a bit paranoid so check my reflection more often than normal but on the whole I forget I'm wearing a lot of the time.

I'm 99% sure my friends and colleagues bought my drug trial story and don't know its a system. Maybe I'm deluded and they are just being polite but I don't think so. I did tell one friend (hes an old friend from uni who doesn't hang out with anyone else I know) and he didn't believe me until I peeled up a bit of the system and I have had one balding friend ask me about whether I could get them on the trial. Some of my mates would rip me to shreds if they knew, I'm sure of that. Reading this you probably are thinking that I'm a fool and my friends are probably laughing behind my back, I'm happy for you to think that.

I started wearing last November and had been single for several years. Last December I met my girlfriend. She didn't know I was wearing when we met and I didn't tell her at first. I told her I didn't like having my hair touched but the first time we got intermate she ran her fingers through my hair and it peeled up a bit at the front, I could tell she knew something was up but I didn't fess up there and then. A few days later I did tell her though and she was intrigued but didn't mind and has been very supportive. She'd come up with a few different theory's about why my head had felt a bit different the first time she touched it and one of those theories had been that I was wearing a wig but she still wasn't 100% sure until I told her. She has told me that from looking alone there's no way anyone could tell. She now goes to London with me some times when I go for a rebond and she is planning on doing my cut ins if I decide to go it alone with the bonding and ordering the system. Would she have gone out with me if I had been bald when she met me? probably not and I probably wouldn't have had the confidence to ask her out.

I've rebonded the system myself on a few occasions and it is a bit tricky and time consuming hence why I've been traveling to London but it's something I could get used to. 

Overall my scalp had stayed in good condition until a few weeks ago where it got a bit itchy and I've made it a bit sore from scratching. I think it would be a good idea to spend a few days here and there without the system on though and I'm going to try and do this where possible.

To clear up a few common question I've seen online...

No it won't fall off
No you can't feel it
No one will be able to tell
Yes you can go swimming in it

Anymore feel free to ask.

Don't get me wrong, wearing isn't for everyone but it's made a difference to my life and there's no denying I look better with hair. At this stage even if people knew it was a system I would still wear it.

As for photos, I may post some, and I have before on other forums but it's a bit of a risk.

----------


## grincher

Wearing a system has made a huge difference for me. Its now a vital part of my life. I would rather walk around without my trousers than without my hair system  :Smile: 

I agree the London Hair Clinic are "acceptable", but acceptable isnt cutting it at those prices. 

To be specific my 5 issues with them are.

1) Price - £600 to £750 and thats for Indian hair. Over one year it works out at £1200 to £1500 plus £540 for rebonding. Thats way too much for most people and me. I needed something sustainable that  I could rely on for years.

Instead I found a good online supplier and I now pay under £250 for a custom made piece. I regularly get 8-months daily wear from a single unit.

2) The hair itself - quality is reasonable, but its very stiff and brush like making it difficult to style.

3) Discolouring - I had to go back after a month for recolouring and even that came out a month later again.

4) The cut in - I had my cut in by their house stylist and it was mediocre at best

5) No aftercare - after my purchase, I didnt get a single call or email from them until I chased them up about discolouring


In the early days I didnt know better, but after my experience, I decided to take control and do a little research. 

In fact, after just one evening of research, I felt confident enough to try DIY. I mean what would be the wrose outcome?

The costs are a fraction of LHC and I have been very happy with the results. The hair I now get is very soft and bouncy and even when I order European Hair, Im paying under £300.

I feel sympathy for those lacking confidence to DIY. When you consider how much you will save with less effort at home, rather than travelling to these clinics it was an easy decision for me

I rebond every 2 to 3- weeks, which is much more preferrable than 4 to 6 weeks with these clinics. I also have the option to go a few days without my unit when I DIY. Best of all I dont pay £45 for each rebond, plus travelling and waiting time. I pay 25 minutes at home watching a DVD.

Once you have a good supplier with support  then its much easier!

----------

